# Great Industrial Bid!



## Serv A Yard Inc (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi I am new to this forum and I have a great chance to bid this industrial site we get on avg 50 inches with 40 days of snow. The site is 200000 sqft parking and 21000 ft double lane roadways. There is about 50 different ladders and door areas that have to be shovelled. Im thinking One tractor with a horst 16ft snow wing and one skid with a snow wind plus 4 guys shovelling in a small rtv? Could you help me out with a per push price and what amount of time to for shovel labour and plow time. Any input would be appreciated. I have done properties of this nature but half the size. What amount of salt and sand for roads?


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

In that case I might give hourly rates.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

No offence ment, but if you dont have a good idea on time & price with the listed equipment, then I'd say dont bid it. but I'd say it could be done with that equipment.


----------

